# Please let me introduce myself.



## Sensei Paul Hart (Dec 9, 2005)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]I have studied traditional Okinawan Karate for over 32 years. I founded the Matsumura Shorin Ryu Karate Hozon Kai in 1992. I have achieved the rank of Rokudan (6th Degree Black Belt) under my lifelong teacher Hanashiro Shinyei. I Have had the opportunity to study with and train with many other great Martial Arts Masters. I try my best to live the Martial Arts Way. He also has black belt ranking in Jujutsu and Kobudo. 

Paul Hart
http://allshorin.org 
[/FONT]​​


----------



## notalent (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 9, 2005)

Glad to have you with us! :wavey:    We welcome your knowledge to enlighten us and look forward to your posts.

- Ceicei


----------



## Satt (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome to Martialtalk!!!!!!! It's allways great to have someone new to chat with. Welcome again and happy posting!!!
artyon:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

Your font size is painful but your presence is welcome.

Glad to have you aboard, Paul!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT! I look forward to your posts. Sounds like you should have much knowledge to share. :asian:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> *Your font size is painful but your presence is welcome.*
> 
> Glad to have you aboard, Paul!


 
hahahaha

welcome to martialtalk!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 9, 2005)

Hola!


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks like you have alot to offer us all, thank you for gracing the board with your presence sir.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 9, 2005)

aloha happy posting

V/R

Rick


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 9, 2005)

Always glad to meet someone new. Welcome Sir.
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.  i look forward to your hearing your thoughts  on many of the topics here.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome, Sensei
:asian:


----------



## Gemini (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Paul. Good to have you with us.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome and I personally look forward to your input. I study Okinawa Karate before switching to TKD in the 80's. Happy Posting
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome! We can always use more karateka!


----------



## Sensei Paul Hart (Dec 10, 2005)

It seems that there is a great group of people here. I am very much for bringing all Martial Artists into the idea that we are all part of the same group. I believe every system has something to offer. The friendly greeting show me that this is more about knowledge and less about who is the badest. Any other Shorin guys here? Thank you to all who have welcomed me and who will welcome me in the future.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 10, 2005)

Sensei Paul Hart said:
			
		

> It seems that there is a great group of people here. I am very much for bringing all Martial Artists into the idea that we are all part of the same group. I believe every system has something to offer. The friendly greeting show me that this is more about knowledge and less about who is the badest. Any other Shorin guys here? Thank you to all who have welcomed me and who will welcome me in the future.


 
I don't practice Shorin Ryu, however in Tang Soo Do, we share many of the same kata.  I have worked out with shorin ryu practicioners in the past and have learn a lot from them.  Thus, I am very pleased that you have decided to join our little e-community.  We value and appreciate your experience and greatly anticipate your contribution.

:asian: 

upnorthkyosa


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  I look forward to good discussion with you, Sir. :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Sensei Paul Hart.  There are quite literally volumes of resources here at your disposal.  Any questions?  Feel free to PM a staff member, or post a question in the Member Support Forum.

Enjoy your stay here.  I look forward to your contributions.

:asian:


----------



## still learning (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites.............Aloha


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk, happy posting


----------



## jdinca (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome! I look forward to the addition of your experience.


----------



## DMartialArtist (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to have you here


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome

B


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Sensei...


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Sensei Paul!

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 6, 2007)

Greeetings...suspended?


----------



## exile (Jan 6, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Greeetings...suspended?



StDrcheck out his posts; there's another thread which went very weirdly sideways, and that will explain the suspension... this guy isn't at all who and what he claims to be, turns out...


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 6, 2007)

welcome to martial talk


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## The Master (Jan 8, 2007)

Fascinating.


----------



## kempo-vjj (Jan 8, 2007)

welcome, I am sure you have lots of info.


----------

